# it hunt tyme



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

finnally i get out pizon but my baby sitter parole oficer say know guns for one year. any won need a duck love hunt buddy to waste day with, i itch now, ready to go out and i want to see some buddy kill some bird. i good at hiding in a bind and stay low on my knees, i can blow duck call with very good, jist no gun for me i jist got out of prizon


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

eddy said:


> finnally i get out pizon but my baby sitter parole oficer say know guns for one year. any won need a duck love hunt buddy to waste day with, i itch now, ready to go out and i want to see some buddy kill some bird. i good at hiding in a bind and stay low on my knees, i can blow duck call with very good, jist no gun for me i jist got out of prizon


Eddy you can hunt with any time big fella. I'll bring the decoys.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome back eddy. I for one missed you this season..


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

What were you in prison for eddy?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think he stole. Are the dementors still there prison Mike?


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

i was in prizoned for fraud but i did nuts do it. butt my advize is no won go to prizon it hurt me bad i still walk funnie but it not funnie


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

You dropped the soap didn't ya big fella


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much about about waterfowl in this one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Eddy, 

Might I make a polite suggestion that your spare time should be spent not hunting ducks but perhaps enrolling in and English/Grammar class at the trade tech... You and Dustin could be study pals!  :mrgreen:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Eddy,
> 
> Might I make a polite suggestion that your spare time should be spent not hunting ducks but perhaps enrolling in and English/Grammar class at the trade tech... You and Dustin could be study pals!  :mrgreen:


Shhhhh or I will make you mount another mallard for this guy :mrgreen:


----------

